# Pyrrha the great pyrenees is now 5 months old!



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

I just took her to the vet for her second skin scraping for demo-mange and she's mite-free!

It took about a month and a half but the ivermectin did work and the vet that gave me all I needed to know to treat with it did an amazing job and saved me a lot of money.

I wanted to post some updated pics. Her fur is not completely grown back around her eye but it's almost there!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

She's a freaking cutie...


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

Great looking dog!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes adorable!


----------

